# Corn snake eye colour



## Corny-Dawny (Jun 10, 2007)

I am just wondering, I have a corn what looked anery when hatched but it has gone very light now like a ghost but it has grey eyes, I havent seen grey eyes before on a corn, Anyone know if anerys or ghosts have grey eyes?
I will get some pics tomorrow, im not good with a camera though. also belly checks are light grey.
Thanks
Dawn


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Yes, anery and ghost both have grey eyes.

Did it hatch out BLACK and silver, or did it hatch out GREY and silver? If it hatched out with true black, it's an Anery and it's just lightening a bit (they do). If it hatched out with grey saddles, it's almost certainly a ghost.


----------



## Corny-Dawny (Jun 10, 2007)

Thanks,
it hatched black but it is very different now after 3 sheds.
it is due to shed agan in a week or so though its not like an anery now.
Dawn


----------

